# stalkabout spotted!



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

my neighbor walked over to greet us during the final minutes of setup before the TOTs started to swarm... I didn't know it was him until later because of the massive stalkabout he made from PVC piping, plastic sheeting and one of those giant plastic skulls. My sis took a pic of us talking but it's blurred b/c she had the shutter open for too long... anyway, here it is:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

He sure is big.


----------

